# Tyre pressure for Renault Autosleeper



## Starcraft (Dec 1, 2007)

Does anyone here have a Renault trafic T1000 campervan and if so could you please tell me what the tyre pressure should be as I don't have the handbook.



I was told they should be at 55 but the 4 tyres are all at 35.



Thanks, Graeme


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 1, 2007)

Starcraft said:


> Does anyone here have a Renault trafic T1000 campervan and if so could you please tell me what the tyre pressure should be as I don't have the handbook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Hi Graeme. Can't help specificaly but 35 does sound a bit low.
  Could try this

http://www.rtmr.org/

they may be able to help.

or maybe this

http://www.kwik-fit.com/tyre-pressure-search.asp

Haven't used it myself but might help.

Regards Geoff.​


----------



## snowgoose (Dec 2, 2007)

*renault tyre pressures*

I have a diesel Ren Traffic SWB,always keep mine at 55psi no power steering so find this helps, any thing less & I'd need arms like popeye,but like a lot of front wheel drives it HATES grass in general & wet Grass in particular..
For confimation try RTMO.ORG.
snowgoose


----------



## lakenham rod (Dec 2, 2007)

*Tyre Pressure For Renault*

Hello Grame,
                I also own a L.W.B. T1000 and the tyre pressure should be 4 bar or about 55- 56 p.s.i. if you need anymore information join us Trafic owners at the rtmo website or reply directly to me ,
                                   Rod.


----------



## dogseal (Dec 7, 2007)

Starcraft said:


> Does anyone here have a Renault trafic T1000 campervan and if so could you please tell me what the tyre pressure should be as I don't have the handbook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Graeme, I have a Renault trafic t1000 self build. I was told mine should be between 55 &
60 psi ( 8 ply van tyres ) by the guy that fitted them. 

dogseal


----------

